# pieno/ricco di impegni



## pampinea

Bonjour, 

je voudrais savoir quelle est la façon la plus correcte de traduire l'expression italienne "pieno/ricco di impegni".
J'avais pensé à "plein/riche d'engagements", mais le mot "engagement" ne me semble pas equivalent à "impegno" dans le sens de taches qu'il faut accomplir, chose qu'on est plus o moins obligé de faire.

Je vous remercie d'avance de votre réponse.

Pampi


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Pampinea,
Può essere _occupations, engagements_ o _obligations_, dipende dal contesto esatto. Meglio dare la frase completa.


----------



## pampinea

matoupaschat said:


> Ciao Pampinea,
> Può essere _occupations, engagements_ o _obligations_, dipende dal contesto esatto. Meglio dare la frase completa.



Grazie per la tua risposta Matoupaschat!

Per quanto rigurda la frase completa, in realtà non c'è. Ho semplicemente usato l'espressione "la semaine prochaine sera pleine d'engagements", per declinare un invito, solo che poi mi sono venuti dei dubbi sul termine. Credo che _occupations_ sarebbe stato più corretto.


----------



## matoupaschat

"La semaine prochaine, je suis fort occupée..." o "... je ne suis pas souvent libre" o "... j'ai beaucoup de travail" o "... j'ai un tas de choses à faire", ecco alcune espressioni spesso usate colloquialmente, tra conoscenti, amici, colleghi, ecc.


----------



## Pernie

Ciao Pampinea, premettendo che le soluzioni proposte da Matou sono perfette, io suggerirei anche "Je suis débordée".
Ciao!


----------



## pampinea

Ringraziohttp://forum.wordreference.com/member.php?u=342593 Matoupaschat e Pernie per le segnalazioni.

Credo che adesso quando sarò impegnata non avrò più difficoltà a rendere l'idea


----------

